# need help with 1955 model 30-1 32 L police special never fired



## mustang1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Trying to find information on a S E W police special 32 L in box with all paperwork left to me by grandparent. The pistol is in pristine condition. The box has 30-1 on it and says manufacture date is April of 1955. Any additional information on the pistol would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

If it is in the box you should have a wealth of information. The end of the box will have the model, cal., grip shape, grip type, finish etc. There should be complete instructions inside the box and a basic tool kit. Lock to see if it has five screws (one may be under the right grip), if so it is older. If you post the serial number from the but of the grip I can look up the year it was shipped. Pictures are always appreciated.


----------

